# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  A ka DJ në forum?

## teta

ju lutem ka ndonje nga forumistet qe eshte DJ te me ndihmoj rreth nje projekti per testimin e ndieshemrise se organit te degjimit?!

----------


## hot_prinz

Teta une jam DJ per Defa.  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam: 
Cfare ndihme te duhet?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## teta

hey man pernjemnd ?se po flas shum seriozisht
me duhet nje inqizim i nje zeri dhe me ca ndrepresa zeri ne te,por shum saktesisht..eshte si pune shkencore

po?

----------


## teta

ok po e shpjegoi me hollesisht mbase e lexon edhe dikush qe ka te beje me kete

me duhet nje Cd inqizim te nje zeri te paster ne kohe zgjatje prej 6 sec  ne 4-5 seri dhe pauza mes serish 5 sec
ne kuader te zerit nga 6 sec te ket nderprerje te zerit ne kohe te 2msec..3 msec deri ne 10 msec dmth 2-3 pauza zeri ne kuader te nje  6 sec

eshte pune qe realizohet kjo?
ama me saktesi te madhe

po qe se dikush nga ju mund te realizoi do ja postoi me tamam gjith projektin...help please

----------


## hot_prinz

Teta ai qe si ndegjon keta zera, lirisht vrite me kobure.  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------


## teta

hot te lutem mos shkruaj me ne kete tem
te thash se po kerkoi ndihm jo shaka


pyeta u deshka dikush qe ka studio muzike..hm

----------


## drague

jan nja dy tre cuna teta.

----------


## teta

> jan nja dy tre cuna teta.


me thuaj cilet jan te ju shkruaj nje pm

----------


## drague

> me thuaj cilet jan te ju shkruaj nje pm


shko ke lista antareve dhe kerko ke dj

----------


## teta

ka kohe qe nuk cenkan aktiv

----------


## hot_prinz

Teta. ndegjo se me heret bera shaka.  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam: 

Lexova ne internet se ekziston nje Program qe dergon zera ne frekuenca te ndryshme, tek veshi i ndryshem i pacientit.

Ketu mund ta shkarkosh programin:

http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/Home-Audiometer-Download-4692.html

Keshtu duket programi:

----------


## teta

e kam une kete edhe me te prefeksionume
mua me duhet nje inqizim me te dhenat nga une

kush ka studio muzikore kjo eshte pune shum e thjesht...por do ja beje disi

----------

